# Evap Purge Valve.



## pelico (Aug 7, 2006)

I got 2 codes coming up on my 03 Passat. P0441 & P0444.

From what I've been reading, most people have suggested checking the EPV. Can someone direct me to where on the car I can find this. If there are any links with pics, I would be grateful.

Thanks.


----------



## Disturbd1 (Jan 26, 2007)

It's a small cylinder with a wire clip and 2 hoses coming into it, it's near the TB/MAF. Pic: http://www.partsgeek.com/gbproducts...content=YN&utm_campaign=PartsGeek+Google+Base


----------



## pelico (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks a lot man.


----------



## pelico (Aug 7, 2006)

How do I check the EVP to make sure it is working?


----------



## Disturbd1 (Jan 26, 2007)

That I'm unsure of. I would assume if it's throwing a code pointing to it, it needs to be replaced, but I suppose it could be something else. Mine was making a knocking sound. If you put your ear up to it while your car is running, you should be able to hear something spinning inside it.


----------



## pelico (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks Distrubd


----------

